# Intel Xeon X3350 overclocking



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Need some help here. I am able to get this chip to 3.4GHz, but when I try to OC further I cannot seem to POST at all. The screen just freezes. I highly doubt its a temp issue as stock is <20*C and at 3.4GHz idle its 33-34*C. 

Running 8x425 1.3xxx volts using DDR2-800 RAM @100x 5-5-5-15 2T. Anyone assist me in my quest to get a higher overclock?


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

OOh, a DFI x38!  That's tough beans right there!  What are your NB volts at?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> OOh, a DFI x38!  That's tough beans right there!  What are your NB volts at?



1.74 i think? Stock is 1.51.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you sure?  That seems awfully high!  On my maximu for a 500fsb (with a dual-core) I set mine to 1.57v (1.61 actual)


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are you sure?  That seems awfully high!  On my maximu for a 500fsb (with a dual-core) I set mine to 1.57v (1.61 actual)



DFI is hardcore!


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> DFI is hardcore!



Yes it is, but the NB volts are not correct.  Same chipset = approx. same voltage.

Crash, I sent you a PM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe thats the SB I am thinking of. Ill reboot in a few minutes and check it out.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm thinking this is the chip I'm gonna get a few months down the road. NB is probably the culprit, should be able to get to 450 no problem. Make sure your ram isn't holding you back either (whats your voltage on that, try loosening the timings?)


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know it's probably not this simple but are you sure you're upping the vcore?
on DFI boards it's labeled as CPU VID Control


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I know it's probably not this simple but are you sure you're upping the vcore?
> on DFI boards it's labeled as CPU VID Control



I am. 

And I was right...and and wrong. It was the SB I was referring to and not the NB. The SB default volts are 1.51. They are at 1.64 currently. 

What should I set the NB volts too?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I am.
> 
> And I was right...and and wrong. It was the SB I was referring to and not the NB. The SB default volts are 1.51. They are at 1.64 currently.
> 
> What should I set the NB volts too?



I'm not too sure why you're upping your SB, unless you're overclocking your PCI clock?
other than that, up you NB in like .25V increments until you see stability above where you have been


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Need some help here. I am able to get this chip to 3.4GHz, but when I try to OC further I cannot seem to POST at all. The screen just freezes. I highly doubt its a temp issue as stock is <20*C and at 3.4GHz idle its 33-34*C.
> 
> Running 8x425 1.3xxx volts using DDR2-800 RAM @100x 5-5-5-15 2T. Anyone assist me in my quest to get a higher overclock?



Do you have the latest bios installed, hows the Cooling for the Chipset and VRMs?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I'm not too sure why you're upping your SB, unless you're overclocking your PCI clock?
> other than that, up you NB in like .25V increments until you see stability above where you have been



I was mistaken it for the NB. XD


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I was mistaken it for the NB. XD



hehe it's all good man, happens to the best
I thought my e2200 was limited somehow at 3.1GHz and realized after I put my Q66 in that I never actually raised the vcore (it was my first time using the DFI) and I was actually raising the cpu VTT hehehe


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> hehe it's all good man, happens to the best
> I thought my e2200 was limited somehow at 3.1GHz and realized after I put my Q66 in that I never actually raised the vcore (it was my first time using the DFI) and I was actually raising the cpu VTT hehehe



What is the CPU VTT?

Im at 3.5Ghz but I keep getting BSOD's. Whats a safe voltage for the NB? Im at 1.4 right now. Seems a bit to high.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

Try at least 1.47 on the NB.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

At 3.5Ghz, I get around an additional 100pts. on my 3DMark06 score.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is the CPU VTT?
> 
> Im at 3.5Ghz but I keep getting BSOD's. Whats a safe voltage for the NB? Im at 1.4 right now. Seems a bit to high.



at 3.5 you want the CPU VTT at almost max, I'd say 1.5V, after 3.6 just set it straight to 1.6 (and don't worry about setting it this high for decent periods of time, just not 24/7)
you're going to need a minimum of 1.5V in your NB to get higher, for benching 1.7 should be perfectly safe


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

You can go higher.  For a 500+ fsb on my motherboard (same chipset) I go all the way up to 1.61 with stock cooling.  Your DFI can take it!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> You can go higher.  For a 500+ fsb on my motherboard (same chipset) I go all the way up to 1.61 with stock cooling.  Your DFI can take it!



for sure, as I said, it's safe for quick benching at 1.7V
heck if you're that worried, shut down and let it cool between runs or something


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Updated the BIOS to the very latest and now I cant seem to overclock at all? 

Going to have to mess with this some more.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Im at 3.6GHz now (8x450) going to prime overnight so long as no core fails quickly.

CPU volts is 1.3xxx, SB is 1.51, NB is 1.57, CPU VTT is 1.3, DRAM is 2.3.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

take your CPU VTT to at least 1.4


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

well I get mine tomorrow  see what this old mobo can do


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

So I let it prime last night and I just woke up to check on my computer. No core has failed BUT the computer ended up freezing at 2:13AM so I got no where.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

I said to up your VTT, the CPU GTL buffers scale with it and increase your stability at higher voltages


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

I missed that. 

I upped them and Im at 3.6Ghz right now and so far no crash like i was getting no more than i got on the desktop.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I missed that.
> 
> I upped them and Im at 3.6Ghz right now and so far no crash like i was getting no more than i got on the desktop.



do me a favor, make a small excel spreadsheet and list

FSB
Multi
Strap/Divider
Timings

CPU VID
DRAM v
NB vCore
CPU VTT

and just update it and take a quick screenie to upload when you change stuff and test for stability
or just post those values straight into here each time lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> do me a favor, make a small excel spreadsheet and list
> 
> FSB
> Multi
> ...


Yes mom.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

TPU needs to support Office 2007.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Cores 2 and 3 fail after a few minutes of Prime at 450x8 with NB volts at 1.6 and CPU vcore at 1.4xxx.


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

whats vcore at 1.4xxx ? I think the most I'll try is 1.45c on the cpu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

CPUz shows 1.456

Ive got the C1 revision in case anyone is curious.


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

on the box under the batch#, ver# 1.XXv max. what does yours have on the volts ? also the batch # to  got mine today but might wait to put it in friday


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

any luck with the OC ? and the info. I asked


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 9, 2008)

I cant seem to find the box. 

Cant get 3.6 stable. Yet.


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

why does everyone lose there boxes


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why does everyone lose there boxes



Come to think of it, I havent seen it since the day i got it out of the box.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 9, 2008)

lol. Its the furver of getting a new chip. Rip open the box, pull out the chip and toss the box aside to be forgotten. Eventually someone comes and picks up the box just laying on the floor........


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> DFI is hardcore!



Bah......pussycats in tortoise clothing.


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Come to think of it, I havent seen it since the day i got it out of the box.



well what kind of temps you getting ? what are you using to read them ?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Use RealTemp if you aren't already.


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Use RealTemp if you aren't already.



who ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why does everyone lose there boxes



Because everyone expects the part to work right the first time and down the line, thats why i keep most boxes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2008)

I keep them as well, but I just havent seen it since I got the CPU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I keep them as well, but I just havent seen it since I got the CPU.



Check inside your case for the box....thats probably whats holding your CPU back


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2008)

so you got to run 3.6Mhz ? is it stable at 1.44v or you can use less ?

going to put mine in tomorrow


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so you got to run 3.6Mhz ? is it stable at 1.44v or you can use less ?
> 
> going to put mine in tomorrow



and me!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Check inside your case for the box....thats probably whats holding your CPU back



Lol!

Good to see you got that thing to 3.6 so far man!


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> and me!



what LOL, Was talking to CrAsHnBuRnXp 

You got yours already ? Q6600 ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what LOL, Was talking to CrAsHnBuRnXp
> 
> You got yours already ? Q6600 ?



Yes, the 1.150V Vid one, just arrived from Malaysia but have not had time to put it in yet, probably wont get it all done tomorrow night tho, new mobo, DDR3 ram and SLi 8800GT's etc


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, the 1.150V Vid one, just arrived from Malaysia but have not had time to put it in yet, probably wont get it all done tomorrow night tho, new mobo, DDR3 ram and SLi 8800GT's etc



yeah im to tired to put it in,  but it should go in tomorrow or at the night also

must be nice to have all that new stuff 

Do you have MSN or Windows Live ? cuz whats AIM is it free ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well what kind of temps you getting ? what are you using to read them ?



Didnt see this post before. 

BIOS and Everest Ultimate are reading 30-34C idle. Even overclocked at 3.6Ghz.



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so you got to run 3.6Mhz ? is it stable at 1.44v or you can use less ?
> 
> going to put mine in tomorrow



Havent gotten stable yet that im aware of. Havent run Prime with it yet. Right now, im at 1.4vcore, 1.5v NB, 1.5 CPU VTT, 2.3v DRAM.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah im to tired to put it in,  but it should go in tomorrow or at the night also
> 
> must be nice to have all that new stuff
> 
> Do you have MSN or Windows Live ? cuz whats AIM is it free ?




AOL Instant messanger and yes it is free, I only used it because W1z uses it and we had a few discussions a while back about some stuff and it was the easiest way.

http://www.aim.com/get_aim/win/latest_win.adp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2008)

Computer freezes while running Prime95 at 3.6Ghz. Not sure what else to do. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2008)

bios flash perhaps, also are you using the expansion for the Chipset cooler?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> bios flash perhaps, also are you using the expansion for the Chipset cooler?



Latest BIOS. 

Expansion?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

perhaps what you need to do is refer to DIY Street for This Particular Motherboard, also have you tried relaxing the Ram Timings and applying a little more voltage to them.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps what you need to do is refer to DIY Street for This Particular Motherboard, also have you tried relaxing the Ram Timings and applying a little more voltage to them.



Whenever I post overthere its usually just RGone posting and then he stops after like 2 or 3 posts. Hes a good guy and all and he can be helpful, its just the rest of that community. 

My ram is already at 5-5-5-15. If i go into the 4's, i dont post at all. 

Ive bumped up my ram voltage all the way to 2.4, CPU to 1.45, NB to 1.6, CPU VTT to 1.45 and i still cant get 3.6GHz anywhere near stable. Yet, I cant get any games to run without freezing but 3dmark06 runs just fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

relaxing the ram timings is increasing them from 5-6 etc tightening can cause strains, also is there a 1T/2T timing in there, i managed to get a image if your Motherboard, i say reseat the NB heatsink and get a different SB cooler if possible. another Spot you may want to try for DFI motherboards is DFI Club.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

I always get that backwards. Loosening to me would be lowering the timings, not increasing them. 

Ive never understood the term for memory leak either. Memory leak is where a computer program does not release the memory when its no longer in use. (FF2 comes to mind) Normally, a leak means something that does not stay in place which is the opposite of a memory leak.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

memory leaks usually mean excessive use of ram, example Firefox Currently uses a boatload when you have multiple tabs open, its just a flaw in code that needs to be fixed is all.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> memory leaks usually mean excessive use of ram, example Firefox Currently uses a boatload when you have multiple tabs open, its just a flaw in code that needs to be fixed is all.



Well yeah I know that. Im referring to the term in general.


----------



## 1haplo (Apr 11, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E,

Have you installed the X3350 in the P5B Deluxe? If so What BIOS Ver. are you runnung. I want to get a Q9450 but either out of stock or way overpriced. The X3350 is everywhere.

So I want to know if it works in the P5B so I can order it.

Thanks
1Haplo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

So long as your motherboard supports 45nm Yorkfield, it will work. You may have to search around on Asus's website. More than likely if DOM has the same motherboard as you and has an X3350, its gonna work.


----------



## rwpritchett (Apr 11, 2008)

Like haplo, I too am interested in running the X3350 on a P5B-Deluxe.  The Asus website says that BIOS 1226 beta supports the Q9450 with no mention of any Xeons.  In the Asus forums, some people have had to contact Asus for an unreleased BIOS (1230) to get their Q9XXX Yorkfields working correctly.  I haven't been able to find any information about someone running a Yorkfield Xeon with the older P965 chipset.

Can DOM elaborate a little on his setup?  BIOS version, any hangups during first POST, CPU init errors, etc?  Any tricks to get it to work or did it all go smoothly?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2008)

The Xeon X3350 is esentially the 9450. So long as the bios says it supports 45nm, it will support all Wolfdale and Yorkfield. However, if the BIOS description reads that it only supports 45nm Wolfdale, then the quad 45nm are not supported (Yorkfield).


----------



## DOM (Apr 11, 2008)

1haplo said:


> DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E,
> 
> Have you installed the X3350 in the P5B Deluxe? If so What BIOS Ver. are you runnung. I want to get a Q9450 but either out of stock or way overpriced. The X3350 is everywhere.
> 
> ...


Bios 1226 beta is the latest ver. for 

Core 2 Duo E8200 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.C0)

Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.C0)

Core 2 Duo E8500 (3.16GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.C0)

Core 2 Extreme QX9650 (3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:2X6MB,rev.C0,4 cores)

Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C0,4 cores)

Core 2 Quad Q9550 (2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C0,4 cores) 

Idk if it going to be tonight when I get it in got somethings to do today but it should work if you want to wait it well be no longer then sat.



rwpritchett said:


> Like haplo, I too am interested in running the X3350 on a P5B-Deluxe.  The Asus website says that BIOS 1226 beta supports the Q9450 with no mention of any Xeons.  In the Asus forums, some people have had to contact Asus for an unreleased BIOS (1230) to get their Q9XXX Yorkfields working correctly.  I haven't been able to find any information about someone running a Yorkfield Xeon with the older P965 chipset.
> 
> Can DOM elaborate a little on his setup?  BIOS version, any hangups during first POST, CPU init errors, etc?  Any tricks to get it to work or did it all go smoothly?


can do when I get it in  well take pics of the bios if you want


----------



## 1haplo (Apr 12, 2008)

DOM,

I just want to know if it all works together well.I would like to know what BIOS version. Then i will get one on the way here from the Egg. If i need the BIOS 1230 then i will contact ASUS and get it.

Thanks
1Haplo


----------



## rwpritchett (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a thread on the Asus forum that I've been following:

[Problem]BIOS 1226 - Q9550 not fully supported ?

According to the thread, the 1226 beta BIOS does not support half multipliers and the 1230 BIOS fixes that.  I guess that shouldn't be an issue for a Q9450/X3350 since it uses a full multiplier (8) but one poster using a Q9450 reports that the 1226 BIOS says it has an unknown processor even though it works.

The thread is kind of funny, one guy gets the BIOS from Asus support and like a dozen people post their email addresses wanting him to pass it on.


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2008)

Just finished putting the CPU in and it works but it says "Unknown CPU detected, BIOS update required to unleash its full power" LOL

So whats to hot and to much volts for a Q45nm anyone know ?

Just a lil something still testing  

ran for 40mins stoped it untill I find out more info. dont want a dead cpu 

max temp was 58c on the small fft


----------



## rwpritchett (Apr 12, 2008)

That confirms what people on the Asus forum were saying about the 'unknown CPU' message.  Put in a request for that 1230 BIOS with Asus support and see if that clears it up.


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2008)

rwpritchett said:


> That confirms what people on the Asus forum were saying about the 'unknown CPU' message.  Put in a request for that 1230 BIOS with Asus support and see if that clears it up.


already did,

well it seems its the mobo holding me back 370X8 3760Mhz ran it on 3DMark06 1.424v going to try it at 475 and less volts going to bed


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

heres my bios settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats why I didnt want a new mobo to many damn settings


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Its odd, ive tried those settings and I still cant get it. 

Wonder if the RAM speed plays a factor. At those precise settings, I have my ram running at DDR2-901.

Im off to bed now. Ill ponder it later.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

whats your batch# ?









ASUS


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

I dont know. Still cant find the box.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont know. Still cant find the box.



 yeah thought about that when I posted it 

whats funny is mine only shows 2 cores on CPU-Z but in task manager and device manager show 4 

but it ran for 5 1/2hrs prime 

do you have a cam ?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

but if I give it more volts it shows 4 in CPU-Z

but I still can get the same score in 3dmark06

and my mobo can only get 475X8, it can bench at that but the mobo needs more NB volts


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

i have a camera phone.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm...I wonder if my simple misreading of the SB as teh NB and having those volts upped is what kept fucking my RAID 0 array...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> whats your batch# ?



Batch number is L803A756


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Right now, im running 1.35v, ram at 2.3, NB at 1.6, CPU VTT at 1.255 (and 1.4) and my GTL's are 125/115/100. Computer runs with Prime but for only 20 minutes before dying.


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

how many cores does it show on CPU-Z 

and how much v-core do you have on load ?

thats the same batch # I have


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2008)

Im on stock right now, but CPUz shows 4. Not sure what the vcore shows on load overclocked.


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

well I found out something crazy, Im stable for 5 1/2hrs on prime at 1.35 in the bios which is 1.304-1.312v on load but it shows 2 Cores In CPU-Z 

but F@H SMP locked up the comp LOL so if you wanna see if your comp is stable thats the best thing to use is what I found out with my dual core also



Edit:I need 1.400v In the bios 

shows 1.376v idle in windows Prime small fft its 1.352v and F@H SMP 1.360v and it has all 4 Cores in CPU-Z


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive tried 1.4v and i still cant prime that long. 

Im about ready to say the hell with it and sell the board + CPU and get a P35 or SLi board with a dual core CPU


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2008)

With all the settings that ppl over on DFI Club have told me to do, I cant even get it to post now. 

This is really starting to piss me off. I have never had this much trouble overclocking my Q6600 let alone overclocking in general. I seriously think its due to the board and its plethora of features that I have no idea what they do because no one else does either. DFI doesnt bother releaseing a document stating what each new feature is and how it effects things. (which would greatly help)


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2008)

thats why I dont really like the new mobos, but I might but dont know yet to get one, Asus 

well I did pi at 480*8 today but it seems I need a new mobo


----------



## rwpritchett (Apr 15, 2008)

DOM, someone posted a link for that 1230 BIOS if you're daring enough to use a BIOS that doesn't come straight from Asus.  Could save you the trouble of waiting for Asus to send it to you though.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080414074441343&board_id=1&model=P5B+Deluxe%2fWiFi-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah saw it dont think im going to untill someone does it 1st 

dont you have a P5B try it


----------



## rwpritchett (Apr 15, 2008)

*BIOS 1230 Works*

I took the risk.  Flashed to BIOS 1230 from that link.  All seems good.  Still running 401Mhz FSB without any problems.


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

rwpritchett said:


> I took the risk.  Flashed to BIOS 1230 from that link.  All seems good.  Still running 401Mhz FSB without any problems.



It worked thanks now for some testing


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 22, 2008)

The first set you will see is my first attempt to prime at 3.5GHz but failed. I only got 6hrs stable and core 1 failed one me (aka core 2 since CPU's start with the number 0 for core 1). Second attempt I managed to pull of 14hrs and 36min prime stable (i stopped it) at 3.5Ghz.

438x8
1.300vcore 1.604nb 1.51sb 1.400vtt
GTL's disabled Performance level @8 = 6hr prime fail
GTL's disabled Performance level @9 = 14hr 36min (user stop)

The performance level you can find in the BIOS with the RAM options.

I will be trying for 3.6GHz later on today and hopefully if that doesnt take me an act of congress to achieve I can manage 3.7GHz.

Temp during full load (all cores at 100%) is 56*C. Idle its in the lower 30's. Chipset is in the lower 40's idle and load is 47.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

seems your on a bumrap dude, just overclock it to the stable limit and play your games.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2008)

I gotta tell you, the newer batches of Kentsfields are terrible. I ordered 3 Q6600's that were packed in March, and I can't even get one of them stable at 3.5ghz, regardless of vcore. One of them, anything over 3.3ghz will NOT post. Damn. I sold them all, and got another e8400.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta tell you, the newer batches of Kentsfields are terrible. I ordered 3 Q6600's that were packed in March, and I can't even get one of them stable at 3.5ghz, regardless of vcore. One of them, anything over 3.3ghz will NOT post. Damn. I sold them all, and got another e8400.



Ouch that totally sucks. Sorry to hear that. 

Glad i didnt get another Q66.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta tell you, the newer batches of Kentsfields are terrible. I ordered 3 Q6600's that were packed in March, and I can't even get one of them stable at 3.5ghz, regardless of vcore. One of them, anything over 3.3ghz will NOT post. Damn. I sold them all, and got another e8400.



Probably are Capping them or just a bad stepping,


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Probably are Capping them or just a bad stepping,



Yeah. Problem was, the batch was so new, there was no information out there on how the batch/week performed. It's all good. I go more than my money back selling them on fleabay.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 23, 2008)

Probably capped them so you would by a 45nm quad.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Probably capped them so you would by a 45nm quad.



LOL. Not so impressed with the 45nm Quads that I'm willing to pay for (q9300/q9450).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

thats what i like about Fab51


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Not so impressed with the 45nm Quads that I'm willing to pay for (q9300/q9450).



9450 isnt so bad. Its actually doubled my performance over my Q66.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Q6600 is the entry level Quad, Course with Q6700 dropped in price makes it a good deal for those who want an Intel Quad.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Since I got a new board (in system specs) I am currently running stable or otherwise at 3.92GHz. 

Here is a CPUz validation. For whatever reason CPUz reads my motherboard as DDR3 when its really DDR2. 

Hopefully a 3DMark06 will follow soon. 

Current settings:
Vcore 1.4
CPU GTLs .63 and .67
CPU PLL 1.64v
FSB Term 1.38
Dram 2.20
NB 1.5v
NB GTL .63
SB 1.20
PCIE Sata volt - 1.5v
Ram timings 5-5-5-15-3-45

Completely unstable. Prime locks up computer no more than I start running the bench.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

mightaswell face it dude, its not the boards, its the CPU, Xeons are usally Handpicked for temperature rating, aka stability, not overclocking.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Doubtful.  I couldn't boot up at 3.6 on my x38. Couldnt boot at 3.7 on my 780i. And I can get all the way to 3.9GHz with this P45 and mess around on the internet. 

Its the boards. I just have to find the sweet spot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

constantly switching out boards will leave you disappointed and short on cash, btw there is a biostar that took a CPU up to 6 GHz, may want to try that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...070509908+107172615+1071740132&name=Intel+P45


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> constantly switching out boards will leave you disappointed and short on cash, btw there is a biostar that took a CPU up to 6 GHz, may want to try that.



Nah. Happy with the Asus. I technically only paid for one motherboard after the x38. Me selling my 780i pretty much paid for the Asus. No offense, but I dont need financial advice. Cant really be disappointed either if every board I get gets me a further stable overclock than the last. 

Ill never touch a Biostar motherboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

suit yourself, but P45 is the hot stuff for overclocking it seems despite not having the Full lane.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> suit yourself, but P45 is the hot stuff for overclocking it seems despite not having the Full lane.



What do you think the Asus P5Q Deluxe Im using is?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

what am i irritating ya? o_0' I already read the spec of the board you had, just wanted to put in that the Biostar got a 8400 up to 6 GHz, thats a major feat for a company that isnt well known like Asus, but then again Asus is just a commoner anymore itseems.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah...thats an 8400. 45nm quads clock way different. I bet if I had a 45nm dual core, I could get it to about 4.2GHz on this board with no problems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

good luck with your overclocking adventure, your gonna need it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2008)

The 790i is also a good option as far as the overclocking goes but IMO way to pricey still for what you get, it will get a Q9450 though to over 4gig consistently and gets my little E8200 to almost 4.5gig....but bang for buck......definatly not!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah Ill stick with the P45.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2008)

Tatty's back!!  Yay!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2008)

Where've you been Tatty?


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2008)

the most I can get out of mine is 3840Mhz  so it is the mobo i can get 3.6 easy but even with 1.8-1.9v to the NB I only got 40Mhz  also with like 1.65v to make the runs so it looks like I need a new mobo to get more lol cuz i even pushed 1.85v to the cpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Where've you been Tatty?



Got a BBIIIGGGGGG promotion at work, involved a re-location, have just bought a new house near to new work but have not moved in yet so been pre-occupied for 2 months with new job and house hunting and commuting home at weekends to old house, wont be on much still until we move into new home in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2008)

Well congrats tatty! Hope all goes well for ya!

Well like I said, my last two boards were the limiting factor because on my x38 I coudlnt even boot at 3.6GHz where im stable at 3.7GHz with my Asus.


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2008)

can you get 3.8GHz stable ?

Give me your mobo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe. 

Ill try when I go to bed tonight.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

One core failed after 4hrs and 7 minutes at 3.8GHz.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

what where you running prime ?

on what setting ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn dude that was quick. 

Was running Prime. Settings are:
Vcore 1.4
CPU GTL .63 and .67
CPU PLL 1.64
FSB term 1.38
NB 1.5
NB GTL .63
SB - 1.20
PCIe Sata volt 1.5
Ram timings 5-5-5-15-3-45


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL what was the ram speed at and volts ?

also which test was it in prime small, blend etc


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> LOL what was the ram speed at and volts ?
> 
> also which test was it in prime small, blend etc



Ah. Forgot those. Ram speed is 941 i believe from 800 volts are 2.20. 

I use blend.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

might want to give it more v-core see what happens 

whats the cpu temp like not cores but cpu temp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Just under 40 idle.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

load


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> load



 Your silly 

Anyway during prime, it gets about 77*C. Sometimes 80ish.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

well idle isnt much when load it the key factor  when ocing

so how much did you up it by ? v-core


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> well idle isnt much when load it the key factor  when ocing
> 
> so how much did you up it by ? v-core



True. 

I havent upped it yet. Should do that now. but its a lazy day today and I just want to game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

its starting to sound like overclocking is more work than fun, the way you put it at least, go game and have fun, overclocking can wait, fragging some experienced players cant.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Overclocking has always a been more work than fun. At least to me.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

well im more of a ocer then an gamer lol but got nothing to bench right now 

and no money for games


what games do you play ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2008)

Used to be an overclocker, now just have fun...............it's an age thing!  When you have been doing it for as long as me (age not necessarily experience).....sometimes you just need time out.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

well i havent done dice or ln2 but games get boring after a i beat the singale player mode

and no money to buy new ones


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

I play:

Assassin's Creed
Dungeon Siege II
CoD4
Fable
Crysis
Counter Strike Source
Gears of War
Fear

To name a few.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

well once Overclocking becomes work, its no longer fun, overclocking is supposed to be a hobby, hobby is something you enjoy doing, not work.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Its always felt like work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well if your into Racing
Grab Project Torque and Track Mania Nations.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I play:
> 
> Assassin's Creed
> Dungeon Siege II
> ...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well if your into Racing
> Grab Project Torque and Track Mania Nations.



I dont like racing on the PC. Ill stick with it on the Xbox. 

I gave TMN a try not long ago. Its an alright game, but id prefer a controller. Same goes for GRiD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

ahem

XB360 Controller, Logitech Dual Action, etc work for PC.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I know. But im not about to go out and blow money on a wireless transceiver for the PC to use the 360 controller when I dont play really play racing games anyway. 

Really the only racing games I like are the Burnout series (excluding Burnout Paradise)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Back on topic. Any further game related info, PM me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Damn dude that was quick.
> 
> Was running Prime. Settings are:
> Vcore 1.4
> ...



May I ask what the decideing factor was on changing the GTL voltages?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

Fitseries. I asked him what he used with his 9450.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Fitseries. I asked him what he used with his 9450.



So, there wasnt a temp difference in the cores? From what I read of it, it is to stabilize the cores/equalize the voltages!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

More or less. Temps arent an issue as of yet.


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey crash how far have you gotten as you can see from my sig i worked impossibly hard to get to 445 FSB with a Rampage BIOS. It was my first time ever oc'ing but I think I'm glad  that I'm not the only one havin probs. I tried everything and even went past 1.5 Vcore and I gave the NB much more voltage, about 1.63 and raised FSB termination voltage to about 1.55. Yeah the Q9450 is great and I have gotten it stable at 3.53 GHz, but I run it now at 3.2 GHz and Im happy cuz it will kick any higher clocked Q6600 or Q6700.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 9, 2008)

I just ran Prime last night with the side panel off (dear god did it make my room hot as hell) and I am stable at 3.8GHz after 8 hrs. 

All the settings from a few posts ago apply but the vcore. Vcore was bumped up to 1.45v.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 21, 2008)

Was going to post this on a thread about my motherboard over on XS but the lazy ass admins are taking their time giving me the ability to post so ill post this here for now.

______________________________________________________
Having a bit of trouble with my overclock. I am at 3.8GHz prime stable and for whatever reason, I cannot get my ram to go above 9xxMHz. When I try to get into the 1xxxMHz range, i fail to post. I have tried upping the voltage on the RAM and I cant seem to get it stable. Attached is a screenshot of my RAM timings, CPUz shots, everest benchmark scores, and Asus Probe. Temps are fine. As you can see Im getting 29*C idle.  Load temps depending on the game can be anywhere from 45-60*C. 

My current settings are as follows:

Vcore 1.45
CPU GTL .63 and .67
CPU PLL 1.64
FSB term 1.38
NB 1.5
NB GTL .63
SB - 1.20
PCIe Sata volt 1.5
Ram timings 5-5-5-15-3-45

Everything else is stock settings. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats not terrible, but I gotta say you should watch that 12v rail, 12.66v is very high. If you opened your PSU up and twisted a few potentiometers to strengthen the 12v rail. you should pop the hood again and reduce it to around 12.3v.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont fuck with PSU stuff.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Then, I would buy a better PSU  12.66v is going to start to damage and\or kill stuff over time. (6-12 months maybe)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 22, 2008)

Better PSU? Its an OCZ GameXstream 850.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

lol.. OCZ don't make that great PSUs. They "look" the business, but thats as far as it goes.. Inside one of their units you can expect to find the super shit Asia-X and Teapo capacitors, among others.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 22, 2008)

Every PSU in the house is an OCZ GameXstream and have been for over a year now. They all have been great. My dad has my old 600w and my brother has the 600w as well. And as I have said, I have the 850. Its basically a rebranded FSP PSU. Id test with a DMM if I had one, but I dont. So im taking that reading with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 22, 2008)

I would, my GF's P35-DS3L reads the 12v at about 12.62v, with a DMM (Fluke) it's actually about 12.05v. My DFI LP P35 reads my 12v rail at about 11.9v, and it is also at about 12.05v (12.02-12.03v). The chips and calibrations aren't always correct, sometimes it pays to check with a DMM if you're really worried, but I wouldn't be necessarily...now if you're getting a lot of overheating and instability, crashes, random shit, you may want to look into getting a cheap DMM and just making sure.

I would say take it with a grain of salt for now tho! But a cheap DMM's are attainable for around $5-10 too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

The Asus software is actually pretty accurate for voltage detection. Don't be fooled by brand name either, doesn't mean the components inside the unit are of good quality (which Asia-X and Teapo caps are not good quality) manufacturers buy in whatever they can to keep productions rolling out. They don't care about the quality of the caps or what may happen if a PSU with shit caps in blows, all they care about is the cheapest parts they can buy that have the correct tolerences, profit, and your money. Not overall quality or longetivity.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> lol.. OCZ don't make that great PSUs. They "look" the business, but thats as far as it goes.. Inside one of their units you can expect to find the super shit Asia-X and Teapo capacitors, among others.



Actually Ket, the GameXStream (in particular) is in the top 10 rated PSU's and is a Tier 1 PSU beating many (but not all) models from the likes of Tagan, Seasonic etc.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> lol.. OCZ don't make that great PSUs. They "look" the business, but thats as far as it goes.. Inside one of their units you can expect to find the super shit Asia-X and Teapo capacitors, among others.



what? thats wrong, Ocz makes some of the best powersupplys there are.The  Game Stream series are some of the best .


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what? thats wrong, Ocz makes some of the best powersupplys there are.The  Game Stream series are some of the best .



http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?type=3&id=134&page=7&desc=ocz_gamexstream_850w_atx_psu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?type=3&id=134&page=7&desc=ocz_gamexstream_850w_atx_psu



I think Ill be a long time OCZ PSU user.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I think Ill be a long time OCZ PSU user.



Yeah, my last PSU was the budget 600w StealthXStream and it was one of the most stable supplies I have ever owned, only got this one in my specs (which I am really pleased with) cause I went SLi, wanted modular cabling plus the option of 8 pin so I can suck as much power outta the houses supply!


----------

